# ما اعجب هذه المحبة



## sam_msm (18 مايو 2010)

أشكرك يارب لانك تبحث عنى رغم أننى مشغول عنك

أشكرك يارب لانك مشغول بي رغم أنى مشغول عنك


انت تبحث عنى بمنتهى الحب وأنا مشغول عنك بتفاهة الامور

عجيبة هى محبتك هذه يارب فائقة عن كل فكر مرتفعة أعلى جداً عن كل مشاعر

تتوقف القوانين وتتوقف كل معرفة أمام أعماق محبتك لي يارب

ياريت يا نفسي تنتبه لهذه المحبة وتغرقى فيها قبل أن تأتى الدينونة وتنتهى فرصة الاستفادة من المحبة

نتضرع اليك يارب أن تنهضنى من رقاد الكسل والتوانى لكى اشرب من ينبوع محبتك وارتوى أمين​


----------



## روزي86 (18 مايو 2010)

كلام جميل اوي اوي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 مايو 2010)

امين


شكرا للصلاة الطيبة 
تحيتي​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مايو 2010)

أشكرك يارب لانك تبحث عنى رغم أننى مشغول عنك

أشكرك يارب لانك مشغول بي رغم أنى مشغول عنك


انت تبحث عنى بمنتهى الحب وأنا مشغول عنك بتفاهة الامور

عجيبة هى محبتك هذه يارب فائقة عن كل فكر مرتفعة أعلى جداً عن كل مشاعر

تتوقف القوانين وتتوقف كل معرفة أمام أعماق محبتك لي يارب

ياريت يا نفسي تنتبه لهذه المحبة وتغرقى فيها قبل أن تأتى الدينونة وتنتهى فرصة الاستفادة من المحبة

نتضرع اليك يارب أن تنهضنى من رقاد الكسل والتوانى لكى اشرب من ينبوع محبتك وارتوى أمين

*آميــــــــــــــــن

شكرا

للصلاه

الجميله

جداا*​


----------



## besm alslib (19 مايو 2010)

*أشكرك يارب لانك تبحث عنى رغم أننى  مشغول عنك
 
 أشكرك يارب لانك مشغول بي رغم أنى مشغول عنك

اشكرك يا ربي لانك تقترب مني في الوقت الذي ابتعد عنك فيه

اشكرك يا رب لانك تريني محبتك اثناء ما انا اريك ترددي

اشكرك يا رب انك تنتظر على بابي في حين اتاخر انا في ان افتح لك 

اشكرك يا ربي انك تختار قلبي الخاطئ ليكون مسكنك واختار انا الخطيئه لتكون ملاذي 


اشكرك يا ربي لانك اعطيتني محبتك في قلبي لكي مهما ابتعد عنك اعود اليك كما عاد الابن الضال لابيه 

شكرا على الموضوع والكلام المميز 

الرب يبارك تعبك 
*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (21 مايو 2010)




----------



## sam_msm (22 مايو 2010)

أشكركم على محبتكم المسيح يبارك فيكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## sam_msm (18 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​



شكرا المسيح يبارك فيك


----------



## christianbible5 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*آمين يا رب...*

*صلاتك رائعة...*

*ميرسي كتير...*


----------



## sam_msm (29 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *آمين يا رب...*
> 
> *صلاتك رائعة...*
> 
> *ميرسي كتير...*



شكراا المسيح يعوضك ويبارك حياتك


----------

